# Waist width for a size 13 boot?



## laXfever34 (Oct 13, 2011)

I wear size 13 k2 domain boots, and am looking to purchase a board that seems absolutely perfect for me, however it has a waist width of 25.1cm. I am a little concerned about the board being too narrow. I do ride all the way out on a standard mounting system. Thanks


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm 6'3" with size 12-13 boots depending on the brand. I've ridden a 255mm (25.5cm) waist width board and it was fine. I would try and see if one of your buddies has a board with a similar waist width to check it out for yourself.


----------



## ace9213 (Oct 2, 2011)

that is too narrow  you need a wide board for sure man


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I got US 13 too, and my board's waist is more then 26cm. NS Legacy-R 174. Better get a Palmer Plates or Buton Elevators if you wanna go low in your carves. That does make a big difference.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a size 13 too and I wont even consider anything under a 26. In my opinion if its going to be called a "wide" board the minimum width it should be is 26.


----------



## P.Swayze (Aug 5, 2011)

I have 13's, what Yes Officer said, don't go under 25.50

Also depends on your bindings. Some brands, Burton, Union, ect. Lift you off the board a little giving you more leverage.


----------



## Deluxe954 (Dec 30, 2010)

6',160lb,size 13. I just bought myself a Flow Verve 155w (26.4w). It fits great, not heel or toes sticking out. My last board was a 25.5, to be honest it wasn't that bad, almost no drag on that too. Just get a wide board, something around 26 or more. 
Cheers!


----------

